# My new project -VRPISSED-



## 97VRT (Mar 6, 2007)

_Modified by dmondubz at 9:21 AM 4-2-2009_


----------



## j.Connor (Mar 7, 2002)

*Re: My new project -VRPISSED- (dmondubz)*

off topic a bit.
It looks like you guys just welded the mk IV brackets the way the seats are sitting. Notch the crossmember and toss that sucker in there so the seats don't sit so high.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 97VRT (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: My new project -VRPISSED- (j.Connor)*

_Modified by dmondubz at 9:22 AM 4-2-2009_


----------



## 97VRT (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: My new project -VRPISSED- (dmondubz)*

got a little more done with the 3.0L
[I







MG]


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: My new project -VRPISSED- (dmondubz)*

nice build.
now fix your seats so you dont look like a 'tard trying to recline getting his G on.


----------



## 97VRT (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: My new project -VRPISSED- (TBT-Syncro)*

_Modified by dmondubz at 9:22 AM 4-2-2009_


----------



## 97VRT (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: My new project -VRPISSED- (dmondubz)*

well my aeromotive fpr took a crap so until i buy a new one i put on the oem lower/upper manifold, fuel rail w/fpr. i cleaned some things up and painted them along with the new belt tensioner. 
[IM







G]
[I







MG]


----------



## u01rwr (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: My new project -VRPISSED- (dmondubz)*

any updates??


----------



## 97VRT (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: My new project -VRPISSED- (u01rwr)*

i put on the euro rad support, fuel lines, injectors and rail, got the software in and took off the oil pan to swap the tapped one. ill put up more pics later.


----------



## vdubnbass1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Justt some more inspiration/reference for ya..
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1


----------



## u01rwr (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: My new project -VRPISSED- (dmondubz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmondubz* »_i put on the euro rad support, fuel lines, injectors and rail, got the software in and took off the oil pan to swap the tapped one. ill put up more pics later.










whats the big deal with the euro rad support??
I know its a popular mod but why??


----------



## 97VRT (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: My new project -VRPISSED- (u01rwr)*

its meant to hold the "euro" lights. so no zip ties


----------



## 97VRT (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: My new project -VRPISSED- (dmondubz)*

_Modified by dmondubz at 9:24 AM 4-2-2009_


----------



## vdubnbass1 (Oct 3, 2008)

progess!


----------



## vdubnbass1 (Oct 3, 2008)

anything....anything


----------



## u01rwr (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (vdubnbass1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubnbass1* »_anything....anything

2xx


----------



## 97VRT (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (u01rwr)*

_Modified by dmondubz at 9:23 AM 4-2-2009_


----------



## 97VRT (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (dmondubz)*

the vac lines are ugly but i just did a quik hook up to start her up, ill clean them up along with finishing the battery relocation and wire tucking.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (dmondubz)*

Slick, did this Jetta used to have flames on it?


----------



## 97VRT (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

i gave the jetta to my girl. this is the 97 gti i traded for that 03 gli


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (dmondubz)*

I remember seeing that jetta with flames ripping around town








Nice project http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 97VRT (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

thanks


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (dmondubz)*

Oh sh*t, thats Nates motor. Just realized


----------



## WolfzGangVR6 (Jan 1, 2002)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

in the pic of the new shell, it has a short runner. was it an all motor vr6? running a short runner and looks like different injectors (or connector pigtails atleast) , but i don't see a snail in the pic? was it turbo then he sold it to you? just curious. the new motor and setup is gonna be wicked


----------



## simon-says (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_Oh sh*t, thats Nates motor. Just realized









Nope. Close though. I built this car for a friend and then he sold it to Nate. The car dyno'ed 338whp/368wtrq. And at low boost. Put the C2 630cc profile on it and it WILL hurt some EGO'S.


----------



## u01rwr (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (dmondubz)*



dmondubz said:


> ive been busy and christmas is draining my budget but i'll get the t67 and 630cc file if not next month then taxes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
> but for now
> C2 440cc software and injectors
> bosch 044 inline pump and new fuel filter and fpr
> ...


----------



## 97VRT (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (WolfzGangVR6)*

_Modified by dmondubz at 9:23 AM 4-2-2009_


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (simon-says)*


_Quote, originally posted by *simon-says* »_
Nope. Close though. I built this car for a friend and then he sold it to Nate. 

Who Eric?

_Quote, originally posted by *simon-says* »_
The car dyno'ed 338whp/368wtrq. 

I know, i was there watching at PRE tuning









_Quote, originally posted by *simon-says* »_
Put the C2 630cc profile on it and it WILL hurt some EGO'S.









Or skip the BS and jump into some 870's with a SEM so you dont have to go through getting board with the 630's


----------



## 91gti_wolfsburg (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: My new project -VRPISSED- (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_nice build.
now fix your seats so you dont look like a 'tard trying to recline getting his G on.










Sig material.


----------



## 97VRT (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: My new project -VRPISSED- (91gti_wolfsburg)*








but i am a tard trying to recline getting his G on








I took off the oil pan to put on a new gasket and just got a new digital camera so i snapped a few shots. You can see the JE on the bottom of the pistons and the Pauter rods are burl status, ARP goodness everywhere. Now i just gotta figure out how to get them on my phtobucket and ill post the pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I installed the WRD front and rear mounts along with a heavy duty tranny mount. Im waiting for cross drilled slotted rotors in mail and then its off in the snow


----------



## simon-says (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_
Who Eric?
I know, i was there watching at PRE tuning








Or skip the BS and jump into some 870's with a SEM so you dont have to go through getting board with the 630's










Erik... can't say.







Private. Info. But you'd know him if you saw him. Had a Mustang then a WRX then and A4 now an 2007 STI LIMITED.







But hay.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










And when Nate had it. That was at PRE. He had highest HP for FWD and V6.







Until you know how showed up with his 400WHP Jetta.
Yah. If we all could build one-anothers cars the way they should be. With some else's
money.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (simon-says)*


_Quote, originally posted by *simon-says* »_
And when Nate had it. That was at PRE. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z9K-V4ieOJM


----------



## 97VRT (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

_Modified by dmondubz at 9:25 AM 4-2-2009_


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (dmondubz)*

it must suck not being able to really drive it now with the snow.


----------



## Terrible One (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

Wow, this is interesting to see. Your black gti started out in my hands as I bought it from the original owner 3 years ago. Interesting to see how many times it has passed hacked hands.


----------



## 97VRT (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (Terrible One)*

_Modified by dmondubz at 9:25 AM 4-2-2009_


----------



## 97VRT (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (dmondubz)*

_Modified by dmondubz at 9:26 AM 4-2-2009_


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (dmondubz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmondubz* »_
-low temp thermostat housing kit from mjm
-low temp fan switch


One of the things i have to do on my car this spring, is removing the low temp thermostat and fan switch. I find my car never warms up properly, and gets crappy mileage as a result. I had a low temp on my old motor, and returned to stock, and the car ran better.


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*

I never saw a need for the low temp stuff either. Thermostatic oil cooler is the better opion IMO.


----------



## 97VRT (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (stealthmk1)*

im just used to low temp thats how i roll








no but ive never noticed any mpg loss, i like to keep things cool and i wouldnt use an oil cooler unless i was drag racing or doing autocross and i do neither.
thanks for your input


----------



## 97VRT (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (dmondubz)*

_Modified by dmondubz at 9:26 AM 4-2-2009_


----------



## 97VRT (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (stealthmk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stealthmk1* »_I never saw a need for the low temp stuff either. Thermostatic oil cooler is the better opion IMO.

well i do alot of road trips and i have one laying here so im gonna put this oil cooler on. i also switched out the low temp fan switch for oem but left the low temp thermostat.


----------



## 97VRT (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (dmondubz)*

_Modified by dmondubz at 9:27 AM 4-2-2009_


----------



## 97VRT (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (dmondubz)*

_Modified by dmondubz at 9:27 AM 4-2-2009_


----------



## 97VRT (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (dmondubz)*

_Modified by dmondubz at 9:27 AM 4-2-2009_


----------



## 97VRT (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (dmondubz)*

_Modified by dmondubz at 9:28 AM 4-2-2009_


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (dmondubz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmondubz* »_got some stuff back from powder coating. I got the 13" rotors sandblasted to clean them up and then dropped them off to get resurfaced.
[I







MG]
ill get my taxes in a couple weeks by then C2 should have their 3.5" pro maf out to purchase along w/the 630cc goodies. and the T67GJ turbo w/clutch. im going to New York in the middle of March so hopefully i can order/recieve some stuff before i got to get a test drive or two

Please for the love of god...DO NOT BUY THE GJ turbo.....it's the single worst no spooling pice of crap there is on a VR turbo car..... it does nothing brfore 5500 rpms....an i mean nothing...on a 3L vr with full 3 inch down pipe no cat and 3 inch exhaust....it is lame.......with a side order of useless
get you money back . Kinetic likes that turbo....but its ...well i said it allready http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
the rest is great...... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 97VRT (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*

so your saying 5500rpm is where the fun starts, that doesnt sound too bad. it wont be a track car and maybe it will save me from ripping around town










_Modified by dmondubz at 10:10 AM 2-7-2009_


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (dmondubz)*

but your powerband will be 1 second of boost (5500 - 7000rpm)
sounds like not a good thing to me.
you car will feel stock for the whole time until the last 1 second and then it will boost hard if salsa is right.
no thanks.
GT30 or GT35. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 97VRT (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_but your powerband will be 1 second of boost (5500 - 7000rpm)
sounds like not a good thing to me.
you car will feel stock for the whole time until the last 1 second and then it will boost hard if salsa is right.
no thanks.
GT30 or GT35. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I have spoken to clay many times about this and for my personal goals and the way i drive my car the T67 is the best for me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_but your powerband will be 1 second of boost (5500 - 7000rpm)
sounds like not a good thing to me.
you car will feel stock for the whole time until the last 1 second and then it will boost hard if salsa is right.
no thanks.
GT30 or GT35. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

THis is no joke.....he went from the t3/t4 .63 exhaust housing that came with the stage 2 kit to the GJ and the car was slower than hell....no spool till 6200...so then the cat was removed..it was better..then the 2.5 inch down pipe was tossed in favor of a 3 inch one..then it went to 5500 spool where it is now..
it's comming off this weak..if you believe Clay....you can buy this one cheap....it has about 200 miles on it....
it's being replace by a real turbo that will spool......Precision Billet 62 Dual BB Turbo 
You have been warned


----------



## 97VRT (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*

thanks for the warning http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif , but i have no problem with late spool


----------



## 97VRT (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*











_Modified by dmondubz at 1:58 PM 2-28-2009_


----------



## Bthornton10 (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: (dmondubz)*

I ran that turbo on a stock VR6 and Had no problems with it after about 4000 rpms its a beast and hits you good and puts you in the seat. I sent a an IM describing the turbo.


----------



## 97VRT (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (Bthornton10)*

_Modified by dmondubz at 9:29 AM 4-2-2009_


----------



## 97VRT (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (dmondubz)*

_Modified by dmondubz at 9:28 AM 4-2-2009_


----------

